# Ok, what just happened?



## amber (Aug 31, 2006)

Users online is now on the right side.  Are you guys trying to mess me up?  Everything else is still on the left side as far as I can tell.


----------



## licia (Aug 31, 2006)

I hadn't even noticed. I must be in another world.


----------



## GB (Aug 31, 2006)

The site is actually in the process of being improved. Check out the front page and you will even notice a few pictures.


----------



## amber (Aug 31, 2006)

Cute, the photo gallery is showing pics of members!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 1, 2006)

lol gb. can you explain how the improvements will benefit the members?


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 1, 2006)

The format is looking more and more like our local site. I am not complaining. Makes things more stimulating and draws peope in.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 1, 2006)

I actually liked all of the boxes on the left side of the screen because you could read more of the messages without having to scroll the screen down. Now the column for the text messages is narrower and requires much more scrolling.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 1, 2006)

the squeeze is on.

i'm guessing it's profit driven.

we are the lambs.


----------



## corazon (Sep 1, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> The site is actually in the process of being improved. Check out the front page and you will even notice a few pictures.


I just went to check it out and found a cute Aidan staring right back at me.  I haven't looked at all the photos, it's nice to see new photos each time I come.

baa. baa.


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 1, 2006)

I like it on the left side better.


----------



## GB (Sep 1, 2006)

We are having discussions about possibly moving things back to the left side.


----------



## amber (Sep 1, 2006)

Great GB, I definately prefer things on the left side.


----------



## Sephora (Sep 1, 2006)

It is a little squished now that you point it out.  I've seen on other sites where it's actually on the bottom of the page.


----------



## mish (Sep 1, 2006)

Close your left eye, and move your computer chair to the right. Problem solved. Nice seeing the pics when you enter the site. Makes it a warmer/friendlier (cooking) site. Kudos to the 'powers' that be.

There were a few glitches yesterday, when I tried posting (multiple posts etc.)... but I'm sure the little things will be worked out.


----------



## Constance (Sep 1, 2006)

I love the pictures! That's a great idea.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 1, 2006)

Amber - the ADMINS that make these changes do it to help you with your ballet lessons .... it keeps you on your toes!!!


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 1, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Nice seeing the pics when you enter the site. Makes it a warmer/friendlier (cooking) site.


 
You don't just make a link directly to the forum?
I'm a member of 5 other forums, so they are all on my favorites, directly linked to the sites forum.  So I just click the next one when I'm done at one.


----------



## The Z (Sep 1, 2006)

I always go to the main page first.  I like the photos.  Are the ones shown the most recently posted, or is it somehow randomized?


----------



## Sephora (Sep 1, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> You don't just make a link directly to the forum?


Not at work.


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 1, 2006)

Why not?
Just type discusscooking.com as you normally would
then add /forums


----------



## mish (Sep 1, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> You don't just make a link directly to the forum?
> I'm a member of 5 other forums, so they are all on my favorites, directly linked to the sites forum.  So I just click the next one when I'm done at one.


 
Yes. I link directly to this forum.

???????? What's your question/point, please. I was complimenting the folks here on the pics on the main page. Try reading the post in its' entirety. I'm not talking about bookmarking.


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 1, 2006)

I thought you were just taking the long way of getting to the forum. Just trying to help.


----------



## GB (Sep 1, 2006)

Gogo there are many different ways to get to the same place and many different ways to use the system. Everyone has their own way. What works for one person will not always work for the next. There is not just one right way.


----------



## Sephora (Sep 1, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> Why not?
> Just type discusscooking.com as you normally would
> then add /forums


Because I'm at WORK.  /forums /community are blocked but I can get around them if I just go into the main site.


----------



## kimbaby (Sep 1, 2006)

Very Nice...
You Guys Are Always Making Dc Much Nicer To Visit.
Keep Up The Great Work


----------



## bjcotton (Sep 1, 2006)

Learning new things [like navigating a changing website] staves off oldtimers disease.  

Actually my Dr. told me that learning to use your left hand for things you normally use your right for does help stave off oldtimers.

Also, why do some names in the "online users" have plus signs after them?  Does that mean they are outside the US?  I noticed Cliveb and Chef_Jen have them and they're outside the US.


----------



## GB (Sep 1, 2006)

The people who have plus signs after their name are members who are on your buddy list


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Sep 1, 2006)

Can we have Eva Longoria on the front page? Maybe Sarah Silverman? 
Im just thinking of OTHERS. Cause Im giving. Ahhhhh HEM.


----------



## amber (Sep 4, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> We are having discussions about possibly moving things back to the left side.


 
How are the discussions going? ( three days later) ok it's a holiday weekend


----------



## Bugs (Sep 4, 2006)

it's pretty cool. next we should make the background of the site red with sparkles! that'd be sweet!!!


----------



## wasabi (Sep 4, 2006)

The discussions went great. We got out original page back.


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 6, 2006)

I am not sure what everyone is talking about.  Things seem to look the same to me.


----------



## MJ (Sep 6, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> Users online is now on the right side. Are you guys trying to mess me up?  Everything else is still on the left side as far as I can tell.


We are done messing with you now.


----------

